# Michael Waddell now Tiffany Lakosky????



## BOWHUNTER!

I was over on AT and now it seems Tiffany has registered in defense of a shot that was shown on Espn. Who's next? Bill Jordan? David blanton? Will Primos? Good grief!!!! Nobody is pefect. Iv'e screwed up my fair share of shots and probably will continue to do so. Why do these people have to defend themselves? Is it because they are portrayed as celebrities, protect their sponsership.Who knows. We are so quick to point out someones faults. Maybe they were  excited in the moment and said or saw something they believed to be true. I'm guilty of pointing a finger or two at these video hunts but there seems to be a trend lately about needing an explanation for someones bad shot or  comments after the hunt. I've shot deer before and swore up and down that I hit that deer in the boiler room, come to find out, it was either high in the back or a lot further back than what my eyes saw. Videos will always be somewhat deceptive in the content but lets lighten up some and just enjoy the footage and the hunting. We are all human. BOWHUNTER!


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors

where did she come from anyway?


----------



## Davexx1

I see many bow shots on the hunt shows and some that were/are terrible.  Many are gut hits, then the hunter does all of his high fives and such celebrating the great hunt and shot.  It is rediculous sometimes and you hate to see it on TV but it happens with bow hunting.

All of the TV hunters (and us) need to practise what they preace about waiting for the perfect angle, perfect shot, perfect timing, etc.

I can imagine it is very/extremely difficult and time consuming to get a good hunt and kill on film so these guys may be forced to use what footage they get.  I just hate to see the bad hits televised.

Dave


----------



## Jim Thompson

we all screw up shots, just most of ours are not on video


----------



## kevincox

Not sure if it was actually Tiffany giving that response or a 
fake?


----------



## parkerman

where is it at AT...i want to take a look?


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

parkerman said:
			
		

> where is it at AT...i want to take a look?



Under Bowhunters showcase.


----------



## 308 WIN

What's AT?


----------



## FX Jenkins

Im sure its a great resource, but too much chest beating over there for me...


----------



## Michael Lee

Davexx1 said:
			
		

> I see many bow shots on the hunt shows and some that were/are terrible. Many are gut hits, then the hunter does all of his high fives and such celebrating the great hunt and shot. It is rediculous sometimes and you hate to see it on TV but it happens with bow hunting.
> 
> All of the TV hunters (and us) need to practise what they preace about waiting for the perfect angle, perfect shot, perfect timing, etc.
> 
> I can imagine it is very/extremely difficult and time consuming to get a good hunt and kill on film so these guys may be forced to use what footage they get. I just hate to see the bad hits televised.
> 
> Dave


 
Dave, I see your point.  I have made a bad shot on video, I see it as it is part of hunting and we all must learn to accept that.  If you hunt long enough, it will happen.  We still recovered the animal a couple of hours later.  I think that is more "realistic" to show than all perfect shots everytime.  I know we all try to make perfect shots, but we all make mistakes too.

ML


----------



## davidhelmly

Michael Lee said:
			
		

> Dave, I see your point.  I have made a bad shot on video, I see it as it is part of hunting and we all must learn to accept that.  If you hunt long enough, it will happen.  We still recovered the animal a couple of hours later.  I think that is more "realistic" to show than all perfect shots everytime.  I know we all try to make perfect shots, but we all make mistakes too.
> 
> ML


Michael is exactly right. No one tries to make a bad shot especially on video. If you bowhunt long enough you are going to make bad hits and you are going to miss, that's the nature of the game. I like Tiffany and Lee's show and watch it every chance I get.


----------



## rex upshaw

i don't want to see a bad hit and no recovery on t.v., but if it is a bad hit with a succesful recovery, then i see nothing wrong with it.  as mentioned above, a poor hit, for whatever reason (limb deflection, string jump etc.) are real hunting situations.  in fact, i think seeing someone on t.v. who misses entirely, or makes a poor shot (same as stated above, excluding trying an unrealistic shot, such as a 70 yd air mailed arrow) actual makes these shows more believable and helps encourage kids that everyone misses from time to time.  again, i'm not saying i want to see a poor placed shot with no recovery, but seeing one where the hunters took the time (like all on here i hope would do) to  actually search until the deer is found, is not something that i would mind seeing at all.


----------



## Racor

I think the real important issue is not a bad shots, we all have missed the target one time or another. The real issue would be "careless" shots. 

Shoting at a buck 600yds away isn't smart, shooting at a buck crossing the highway isn't smart but shooting at a buck using good hunting practices and techniques only to have the shot go bad for one reason or another is part of hunting.


----------



## tearbritches

if you make a bad shot...it is bad. it is a bad feeling, i'm sure that it is worse for the deer than for us. the difference is, putting it on video release. it is one thing to make a bad shot, a completely different thing to release it on a video. which brings about a point i used to ponder, but am now pretty sure about. most of these folks ,so called ''experts'' are no more expert than anyone else. they just happened to know the right people at the right time. everyone is human. we all make mistakes. i have and i am sure i will continue to do so. don't follow me w/ a camera!


----------



## morris

I was watching some show the other day and thought to myself that dude shot him a little far back, they showed a slow motion replay and I be derned if it wasn't a little far back.  Then they cut back to the hunter at camp who was watching the video, he said that was a good shot.  Man the deer was quartering to him and the arrow hit about the 2 rib from the back.  It was a killing shot but was not a  good shot and should not have been passed off as such.


----------



## Throwback

So THAT is what it's like to have a conscience concerning killing something.......

T


----------



## parkerman

AT = Archery Talk

archerytalk.com


----------



## Deerhead

AT too negative for me!  They like to beat every one and every thing up!


----------



## Vapor 300

I have read the stuff on AT . I have been hunting along time and have myself made some bad shots but we are all human and make mistakes . That is why I personnally like the Truth Video's .  I quess the point I'm trying to make is recover the animal or try to at all cost. I was watching a show on TV and the person made a great shot but they could not recover the bear . It happens .  I do not understand the big deal. Would you like for them to cut that part out and lie about the shot . No, you would call them a lier . I do not think they can make all of us happy all of the time . That's Life .


----------



## FX Jenkins

off topic





			
				FX Jenkins said:
			
		

> Im sure its a great resource, but too much chest beating over there for me...


 
seems out of control when you have to go around self quote'n all the time... 

but I did find the part  about Mrs. Lakosky's nic name interesting...


----------



## bobcat

Theres alot of people that think the angles are bad during a show .However it may look like a quartering away shot from the camera angle , but in actuality its a broadside shot for the hunter . Just something else to ponder before someone goes to bashing a fellow hunter .We all make mistakes and bad shots .


----------



## toddboucher

Ok some people on AT can be hard, you know my stuff is great and yours sucks. But I also have gotting a lot of help from real good folks. In all hunters are good people even at times were a little Im better then you, hey we all have done it.


----------



## bubbabuck

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> we all screw up shots, just most of ours are not on video




Speak for yourself !!


----------



## Spotlite

I thought of joining that site, but not anymore. Want no part of that if that is all they can offer. I saw it as a place I could learn more about bow hunting, trying to get back interested in it, but I dont think thats the place to get that info from. As far as a bad shot, I dont think there is a hunter that ever lived that hasnt made bad shots.


----------



## reylamb

Spotlite said:
			
		

> I thought of joining that site, but not anymore. Want no part of that if that is all they can offer. I saw it as a place I could learn more about bow hunting, trying to get back interested in it, but I dont think thats the place to get that info from. As far as a bad shot, I dont think there is a hunter that ever lived that hasnt made bad shots.


Don't let a few bad apples spoil that entire site for you.  It is still far and away the best online source of archery information on the ent anywhere.  I have found the ignore button to be very handy over there.


----------



## killNgrill

morris said:
			
		

> I was watching some show the other day and thought to myself that dude shot him a little far back, they showed a slow motion replay and I be derned if it wasn't a little far back.  Then they cut back to the hunter at camp who was watching the video, he said that was a good shot.  Man the deer was quartering to him and the arrow hit about the 2 rib from the back.  It was a killing shot but was not a  good shot and should not have been passed off as such.



thats funny, im pretty sure i saw the same show and just   after i saw it. it was a poor shot angle and your right they showed it like he nailed the deer when he barely hit anything vital.


----------



## robertyb

Spotlite said:
			
		

> I thought of joining that site, but not anymore. Want no part of that if that is all they can offer. I saw it as a place I could learn more about bow hunting, trying to get back interested in it, but I dont think thats the place to get that info from. As far as a bad shot, I dont think there is a hunter that ever lived that hasnt made bad shots.




Your mistake.

I have learned more on AT in two years than I did in 30 shooting in my backyard.

It is hands down the most informative bow site on the net today. 

But, you have to have enough knowledge to know what you need or are looking for. It is truly a site of "Archers helping Archers".

With a lot of ** in the background.

Visit Mutantville, you might never return 

A MV founding member.........


PS- If you have a serious question about tuning, etc. go to the proper forum and ask. You will get an answer. Nuts and Bolts is the one to listen to on tuning. But there are several (including this site) that really know their stuff.


----------



## bubbafowler

I seem to remeber an old episode of monster bucks where a hunter, I think it was Charlie Obrien  made what he called a texas heart shot on a deer.  The deer was facing directly away from him, and he expertly placed an arrow in the tail of the deer, running it down the spine.   I might not be exact on all of this, but the deer died very quickly.  I beleive a "good" shot is in the eye of the beholder.  I have seen my father accidently hit a deer in the hindquarter and that doe ran only 30 yards before bleeding out.  Good clean kill.   I also help him track a doe that had a blood trail but no blood on the arrow.  His arrow had deflected on a limb and one of the expandable blades had actually sliced her throat, she ran only 40 yards.  I would not have belived this if i wasnt there.   Both of these would be considered bad shots, but the deer were killed quickly and recovered easily, making them good shots.  We have never lost a deer he has shot with a bow.  I on the other hand, have made what i considered a perfect shot on a doe, and we tracked for 2 days, never found her.  She turned up on a trail camera photo a few months later, and I had hit her exactly where i aimed, but she was still alive and well.    Basically i said all of that to say good shots are the ones where the animals die quickly and are recovered.


----------

